# NPA yorkshire 2010 results



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

JUNIORS

1.Joseph Lyon-Energie Fitness,Rotherham.

2.Fidel Lewis-Lloydie's Fitness Centre,Sheffield. B.P.

3.Jonathan Mellor-Quirke's Gym,Sheffield.

4.Daniel Hayes-Temple Gym,Barnsley.

5.Callum Tweedy-Pro-flex Gym,Whitley Bay.

6.Daniel Lancashire-Evolution Gym,Sheffield.

7.Ricky Burnitt-Goole Leisure Centre.

LADIES PHYSIQUES

1.Anna Millington-Fitness First,Keighley.B.P.

2.Kelly Powell-Team Burford,Luton.

MASTERS

1.Steve Howarth-Evolution Gym,Sheffield.

2.Lloyd Stewart-Lloydie's Fitness Centre,Sheffield.

3.Denton Wilson-The Source Gym,Sheffield.B.P.

4.Courtney Smith-Pure Gym,Wolverhampton.

5.Jeff Pursglove-Tone Zone,Goole.

6.Robert Cotterell-Fitness Unlimited,Sheffield.

Also competed,John Spooner-Sheffield,Chris Franklin-Redditch and David Rose-Whitwood.

TRAINED FIGURE

1.Caroline Birkinshaw-Bodyindesign,Batley.

2.Joanne Todd-Bodyindesign,Batley.B.P.

3.Kelly Cotterill-DW Fitness,Telford.

4.Heidi Droger-DW Fitness,Barnsley.

5.Frances Haywood-Bodyindesign,Batley.

NOVICES

1.Faisal Naeem-Top Bodies,Huddersfield.

2.Ivan Michaels-Dewsbury Sports Centre.Best 1st Timer.

3.Chris Hanley-Planet Fitness,Bradford.

4.Karl wisdom-Lloydies Fitness Centre,Sheffield.B.P.

5.Tony Barber-Fitness Connections,Hitchin.

6.Ricky Holmes-Willenhall Gym.

Also competed Sam Williams-Luton,Kyle Hague-Sheffield,Mark Stevenson-Chester,Jack Ellis-Halifax,Marc Longden-Selby,Phill Alford-Rotherham,Carl Fanning-Luton,Paul Ullathorne-Selby,Julian Saunders-Telford,Chris Hartley-Worksop and Rob Wardley-Skipton.

U78Kg

1.Paul Roberts-Penthouse Gym,Darlington.B.P.

The other ccompetitor weighed in too heavy and competed in the over 78kg.

78Kg+

1.Richard Gozdecki-Workout Mill,Leamington Spa.B.P.

2.Gus Fisher-Lloydie's Fitness Centre,Sheffield.

3.Jerome Pithers-Wakefield(originally in the U78Kg).

4.Matt Woodhart-Cheetah's Gym,Hove.

5.Mustafa Munir-Virgin Active,Leeds.

MEN'S OVERALL WINNER

Richard Gozdecki.

nicked this off another site - well done to richard and a special mentioned to steven howarth (EQ nutrition athlete) in the masters who managed to beat two previous britihs winners and will be heading off to do the europeans with the NPA british team :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

some pics I stole off another site (natural muscle)

pics of heavyweight line up and then the NPA british team who went to compete in the europeans


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Some awesome physiques for "natty's" there. A lot of northerners competing there:confused1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

its a yorkshire show so would expect more northerners


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

a quick question - do you know them or is it something about the way they stand that informs you there northerners :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> its a yorkshire show so would expect more northerners


LMAO completely missed the Yorkshire bit in the title. Nah don't know any of them just saw it said they were from Leeds etc next to name.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> some pics I stole off another site (natural muscle)
> 
> pics of heavyweight line up and then the NPA british team who went to compete in the europeans


They all look fantastic!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

rich on the left is just - hyyooooge:laugh:

on the rigth is steven howarth who i sponsor through my compnay and IMO will be the man to put your money on come the british finals for the masters


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

All look in aweosme condition....makes a change to see pale BBers posing without looking like mahogany sideboards..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

look great .. and natty .. wicked


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

any pics as i train at the same gym as Joseph Lyon who won the juniors, want to see if i can put a face to the picture.....


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

all the pics are on the npa website I think

www.npabodybuilding.co.uk


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm "natty" they look very good though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> all the pics are on the npa website I think
> 
> www.npabodybuilding.co.uk


Couldnt copy one over of the winner of the Juniors could you?? Sorry to be cheeky, the npa website is blocked at work thats all....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Couldnt copy one over of the winner of the Juniors could you?? Sorry to be cheeky, the npa website is blocked at work thats all....


Here mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> Here mate


Thanks alot mate. Reps.

Think i have seen this lad ONCE in the changing rooms and remember thinking he was huge!! Looks great! :thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

laurie g said:


> hmmm "natty" they look very good though


Cynical?

ha ha, they would have been drug tested at least and many of these guys have been known to the people who run the feds for years, so if they are cheating then the feds would probably know if thats what your implying.

I do love the only way you can have a good physique is if you use something


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Would you be classed as natty if you ran GHRP and CJC 1295, only I was thinking of trying some:lol:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> Cynical?
> 
> ha ha, they would have been drug tested at least and many of these guys have been known to the people who run the feds for years, so if they are cheating then the feds would probably know if thats what your implying.
> 
> I do love the only way you can have a good physique is if you use something


I've known Rich Gozdecki a while and he is definately natural! He is just a genetic freak and the guy eats like a monster in the off season and diets down alot of weight for his shows.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

WRT said:


> Would you be classed as natty if you ran GHRP and CJC 1295, only I was thinking of trying some:lol:


no you wouldnt and that would come up on polygraph probably


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Big fkers like haha, how were you not in this glen?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> no you wouldnt and that would come up on polygraph probably


I can't believe they polygraph, would rather compete taking gear than put up with that sh1te.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> I can't believe they polygraph, would rather compete taking gear than put up with that sh1te.


Tbh it's to ensure the "natural" status, otherwise they wouldn't really have a way to tell if someones natty or not, or ALWAYS been natty.

What made you want to run ghrp + cjc as to gear?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

one on the left is massive! Reps!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

WRT said:


> I can't believe they polygraph, would rather compete taking gear than put up with that sh1te.


its a shame what needs to be done to stop cheating bastards

richard is the equivalent of a ukbff superheavyweight competitor in the natural feds, put him next to alvin or zack and he would look tiny so i dont understand why people always question the status of the naturals


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WRT said:


> Would you be classed as natty if you ran GHRP and CJC 1295, only I was thinking of trying some:lol:





glen danbury said:


> no you wouldnt and that would come up on polygraph probably


i really think all the natural feds need to get up to date with the peptide side of things as used properly could definatly give someone a real advantage......

i went to this show in 2008 as it was the day after the NABBA finals and is in my home town in fact across the road from the house i grew up in....i was very impressed at both how the show was run and the physiques onstage.....


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

they all look amazing, would be good to see some pics of some of the top naturals in off season, andrew merrifield lives near me and when in off season he looks huge, its just a shame he looses so much when dieting. (but thats the curse with being natural)


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> they all look amazing, would be good to see some pics of some of the top naturals in off season, andrew merrifield lives near me and when in off season he looks huge, its just a shame he looses so much when dieting. (but thats the curse with being natural)


 Not always mate have you seen glens journal he has held so much muscle and is looking large,

andrew even says himself he needs to diet longer in order to preserve more muslce


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

The show was a big success for the NPA, thanks to all who were there. Joe Lyon's appearance was one to remember, as he did rounds 1 and 2 with no tan, he would have won anyway, but after the first two rounds I think about a dozen hands applied the quickest tan ever - it was really funny, and in actual fact some of us thought he looked better without the tan, as it was so hot on-stage, it ran a bit! Joe will never forget his first contest that's for sure! The contest also raised £766 for Help for Heroes, the cheque has gone off to them, and I intend to post up the letter of confirmation on the NPA site when I get it - so a great day all round, many thanks to all!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

SK-XO said:


> Big fkers like haha, how were you not in this glen?


havent competed with the NPA since 07

putting all my eggs in one basket this hear with the BNBf due to time restraints otherwise i would have done the southeast NPA show later this year


----------

